# Rob Cosman's New site Hand Tool Lessons with a forum to ask him questions



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Rob COSMAN has a new site he invited me to try it out and for the past couple of days I have been looking at it as a hybrid woodworker I am not just a hand tool guy I like to use both hand and Power tools HOWEVER rob teaches you things that you may not know may not have been taught even if you took a good class in woodworking in school. I am pleased to recommend this hand tool school online for you IMHO IT IS THE BEST ONLINE INSTRUCTION i have found Now the good news there is a free version of the class to get a chance to look around then about 20 dollars a month to stay with full access DON'T MISS THIS DEAL I will see ya there Lance click herec http://robcosman.memberlodge.com/subscribe


----------



## lashomb (Sep 13, 2011)

Very cool… I also noticed you can get a free month with purchase of a Wood River plane from Woodcraft. That's a nice perk as well if you're looking at a plane purchase.

I may give this a try. I had also checked out Hand Tool School, but I've liked Cosman in his DVDs, and I like the two 30 min lessons each week.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

ya plus you can see all the past lessons I know this is done very will and les formal than the dvds but i was impresed enough to try a few more hand tool or mostly hand tool projects I do love hand planes


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

wow I cant believe this thread is dead this guy is awesome to learn from you all should be watching this class what you learn is way more than how to use hand tools you learn techniques that cross over to any woodworking


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

ok folks more news for those that are hybrid woodworkers rob has started a new class online it covers projects and how to in this new class they are going to build one of robs benches it will make a great bench for anyone who does hand and power tool woodworking please got to my website and click the banner link there that will take you to robs new site I am trying to keep track of the referrals and this will help me do that better please tale the time to see the new video classes you wont regret it in any way


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am curious how many of you are watching the rob cosman videos every day there is a new video in either hand tool school or in the power too with hand tools used too or as i call it hybrid shop or if your not watching these killer videos tell me why your not signed up for the classes


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

I was was surprised to find out he is just an hour or so down the road from me.
I need to stop in one of these days.

Mike


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

rob is a great guy if i was as close as you I would have to set up a few private lessons


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I've got all of his videos and have watched them all multiple times. He has a good teaching method. I'll have to check out his on line classes. It is always good to get new perspective in projects even if you are not in the mode to make what someone is teaching. Thanks for the link.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just signed up last week and watched all the candlebox episodes. There's a ton of good info on there. I just did the hand tool part because that's what I'm most interested in but it's nice to watch live bevause even he makes mistakes and gives great guidance on how to correct them. A lot where most prerecorded videos miss on. It made me feel better that even Ron cosman doesn't cut perfect dovetails every time, but he's fun to watch and you get to learn a lot! Between him, Paul sellers, and Christopher schwarz, I'm hoping one day I can be half as good as any of them.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

ber ber Schwartz is not a great craftsman you can easily do better than him. he is a writer who has been fortunate to work at a magazine where there are a few skilled guys, who he has learned some stuff from. he is a good historian and is good at getting new guys into hand tools.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the link Dude50. Cosman is easy to learn from…... and I need alot of lernin.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm a big fan.. I met him at a local show and ended up buying a wood river plane from him on his show special.. I follow his plane sharpening method and have great repeatable results. Thanks for posting this, I will be taking advantage of it!


----------

